# Sue Saying hello



## Sue P (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, I am Sue and I have had type 2 for 14 years. I saw the site in Balance and thought it was a great idea. I've had a browse through the messages and found a lot of good advice and help. Thanks for starting it and I look forward to logging in regularly.


----------



## kitemaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hi Sue*

Welcome to what I would consider a really good site and one which hopefully you will find beneficial.


----------



## kojack (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hi Sue*

Welcome. Hope that you find much of the stuff as useful as I do.


----------

